# Extension cord + power strip: advice needed



## xvimbi (Sep 29, 2009)

Y'all - I'd like to use a 10-gauge extension cord for running two (or more) tools (at least router/jigsaw/sander/drill + vacuum). I am looking for a solid power strip to go with the extension cord. Any recommendations?

I can find lots of power strips with cables, but they seem to be thinner than 10-gauge (if I can find that info at all). I don't want to run a 10-gauge extension cord, just to have it limited again by the cord in the power strip.

Thanks! MM


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mischa

I don't think you will find one most of the power strip are rated at 15 amp. max but that's not a big deal you can make your own by bolting two 4 gang boxes together along with a overload breaker and your 10 gag.wire.
The breaker you can get from most elec.store warehouse outlets ,the push button reset type (20 to 30 amp.) that fits right into a 4 gang box.

========



xvimbi said:


> Y'all - I'd like to use a 10-gauge extension cord for running two (or more) tools (at least router/jigsaw/sander/drill + vacuum). I am looking for a solid power strip to go with the extension cord. Any recommendations?
> 
> I can find lots of power strips with cables, but they seem to be thinner than 10-gauge (if I can find that info at all). I don't want to run a 10-gauge extension cord, just to have it limited again by the cord in the power strip.
> 
> Thanks! MM


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

What about something like this?

Link


----------



## xvimbi (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks y'all!

Bob: I was playing with the idea of making my own version but wanted to see first if there is anything suitable on the market.

Chris: If that came in a mountable strip version it would be ideal. Maybe one could cut out the relevant portion. Will have to take a look.

Thanks again! MM


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Why not a 12g extension cord with a t-tap (3-outlet end) or a GFCI portable quad outlet cord?

http://www.lowes.com/pd_145278-33536-30334054_0_?productId=1135929&Ntt=extension+cord&Ntk=i_products&pl=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?newSearch=true$Ntt=extension%20cord$y=0$x=0

(EDIT) Don't know why link from Lowe's came out this way.

But here is another link of the extension cord like at Lowe's

http://www.conney.com/Product_Facil...et-Box_50001_10102_-1_59632_11375_11367_11367


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Why do you need 10g? Won't 12g work for you? All my extension cords are 12g & I run router with shop vac no problem. I wouldn't go smaller then 12g for shop tools. 14g tends to twist up after awhile.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

xvimbi said:


> Thanks y'all!
> 
> Bob: I was playing with the idea of making my own version but wanted to see first if there is anything suitable on the market.
> 
> ...


You could always mount it to the wall. The only problem would be if you stored the line on it and unwound it, the plugs would rotate.


----------



## xvimbi (Sep 29, 2009)

jlord said:


> Why not a 12g extension cord with a t-tap (3-outlet end) or a GFCI portable quad outlet cord?


I need about 25-50 ft of extension cord and was hoping to find a 10-gauge solution to be on the safe side. I could try going with 12-gauge. Thanks - MM


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

I've not had any issues with 12ga @ ~50ft. It's what the shop has been powered by since I got started.

I'm using this, combined with that reel:

Link

Water resistant, too.


----------



## xvimbi (Sep 29, 2009)

Cocheseuga said:


> I've not had any issues with 12ga @ ~50ft. It's what the shop has been powered by since I got started.


Chris - Would you mind telling me what tools you can run simultaneously through your 50ft 12ga setup? I just don't have a good feel for that (yet). Thanks so much! MM


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Unfortunately, you're going to be limited to a 15A rate whether it's 10 or 12ga, IIRC. I can run the router (Cman 17543) and my shop vac at the same time without much appreciable loss of rpm, if any at all. Similarly, I could theoretically run my drill press and the vacuum. Other than that, you're limited by your circuit I suppose.

I noticed appreciable loss in rpm when running my table saw and the vacuum, so that got quickly shut off. My miter saw didn't seem to have a problem (same 15A), but after what I saw with the TS, I'm not likely to do it again.

I don't see an alternative unless I were to run a separate line from a different circuit, or get everything hardwired.

I did some research on the draw of my tools, and here's what the manufacturers all rated them at:

15A - table saw, miter saw, planer
8-11A - drill press
11A - router
~6A - shop vac


----------



## xvimbi (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks, Chris. That's good enough for me to give 12ga a try. Cheers! MM


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Cocheseuga said:


> Unfortunately, you're going to be limited to a 15A rate whether it's 10 or 12ga, IIRC. I can run the router (Cman 17543) and my shop vac at the same time without much appreciable loss of rpm, if any at all. Similarly, I could theoretically run my drill press and the vacuum. Other than that, you're limited by your circuit I suppose.
> 
> I noticed appreciable loss in rpm when running my table saw and the vacuum, so that got quickly shut off. My miter saw didn't seem to have a problem (same 15A), but after what I saw with the TS, I'm not likely to do it again.
> 
> ...


Your 15A tools would be better off on a circuit with 12g wiring & a 20A breaker. Your power draw should be about 80% of the capacity of your breaker. If your table saw is drawing 15A then it's start up amps will be higher. A 15A circuit is better on a lighting circuit. Shop tools would be better off on a 20A circuit.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

The circuit is indeed 20.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

I run my router and shop vac off a 15A circuit all the time and have never had a problem. The fluorescent lights are also on the same circuit. Try the 15A power strip. It might be fine. If not, you'll just trip it, or the circuit breaker.

I bought a 12 Gauge 25 foot power cord at Home Depot and cut the plugs off to make a 220V power cord. I use a 4" square, single piece box and a cable strain relief in one of the punch outs. You could do the same except only cut off the female plug and use 2 double 15A outlets. It's 97 cents for the box, 59 cents for each outlet and about $1.77 for the cover and $3.82 for the strain relief (they only come in 5 packs). That's under $8. You don't need a switch but you could add one if you want (bolt another box on or mount it nearby). You also don't need GFCI's but if you really wanted it, you could get GFCI outlets instead but the price goes way up.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Guys

Here's a shot of a 10ga.drop cord ,one of 3 I use all the time in the shop,,it's a easy job to made your own and put in a GFI breaker in place if you want one.
Most of the big routers and tables saws will pull over 15amp.on start up or at full load draw..I use the 4 gang box most of the time because it gives me 4 outlets at one spot if you want the GFI breaker I would suggest a outlet box for it on the same drop cord,just bolt two boxes together just line a power bar setup..

========


----------

